# I am your Dog



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This really choked me up... especially at how true it is.


I AM YOUR DOG 

I am your dog, and I have a little something I'd like to whisper in your ear. I know that you humans lead busy lives. Some have to work, some have children to raise. It always seems like you are running here and there, often much too fast, often never noticing the truly grand things in life. Look down at me now, while you sit there at your computer. See the way my dark brown eyes look at yours? They are slightly cloudy now. That comes with age. The gray hairs are beginning to ring my soft muzzle. You smile at me; I see love in your eyes. What do you see in mine? Do you see a spirit? A soul inside, who loves you as no other could in the world? A spirit that would forgive all trespasses of prior wrong doing for just a simple moment of your time? That is all I ask. To slow down, if even for a few minutes to be with me. 

So many times you have been saddened by the words you read on that screen, of other of my kind, passing. Sometimes we die young and oh so quickly, sometimes so suddenly it wrenches your heart out of your throat. Sometimes, we age so slowly before your eyes that you may not even seem to know until the very end, when we look at you with grizzled muzzles and cataract clouded eyes. Still the love is always there, even when we must take that long sleep, to run free in a distant land. I may not be here tomorrow; I may not be here next week. Someday you will shed the water from your eyes, that humans have when deep grief fills their souls, and you will be angry at yourself that you did not have just "One more day" with me. Because I love you so, your sorrow touches my spirit and grieves me. We have NOW, together. So come, sit down here next to me on the floor, and look deep into my eyes. 

What do you see? If you look hard and deep enough we will talk, you and I, heart to heart. Come to me not as "alpha" or as "trainer" or even "Mom or Dad," come to me as a living soul and stroke my fur and let us look deep into one another's eyes, and talk. I may tell you something about the fun of chasing a tennis ball, or I may tell you something profound about myself, or even life in general. You decided to have me in your life because you wanted a soul to share such things with. Someone very different from you, and here I am. I am a dog, but I am alive. I feel emotion, I feel physical senses, and I can revel in the differences of our spirits and souls. I do not think of you as a "Dog on two feet" -- I know what you are. You are human, in all your quirkiness, and I love you still.

Now, come sit with me, on the floor. Enter my world, and let time slow down if only for 15 minutes. Look deep into my eyes, and whisper to my ears. Speak with your heart, with your joy and I will know your true self. We may not have tomorrow, and life is oh so very short. --author unkown


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

That is sad.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

so true! I've found myself so many times reading about dogs, seeing other dogs on the computer while my REAL pups look at me with this exact same expression that was described here. Like: HELLO we are HERE, how' bout US??? Baaa now I feel bad. Running home to hug them.







Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Love the story. I find it amazing the spark I get from the dogs when I put the laptop down and just get down on the floor and let them come to me for stroking or petting, especially in the evening when everyone is settling down.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, I could not agree more. The kicker is with rescues, they must always leave. And that is always difficult.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Well, not all rescues leave... just ask my 10 kids... ooops... I mean 10 kids with one pending...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

ditto on my end. Paris Hilton was my second rescue (honest) and has been with me for a year. But I cannot keepallof them, and the one I have nowis so darn good.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

This hits home. After Eich's splenectomy on 9/3/08 I had a feeling there was going to be very bad news. That news came on 9/10/08; Hemangiosarcoma. Eich died on 9/30. Imagine losing your dynamic, previously-healthy 7-year old in less than a month?

I spent every possible minute with him for those 27 days. I took sick time from work. I cancelled dinner plans. I changed my routine just to sit on a blanket with him in the backyard. We took pointless car rides and went swimming on 60-degree days. I took over 300 pictures and shot hours of video. Then, when it became obvious he was on a sharp decline, I did what I knew I had to do. As painful as it was at the time, I know I did the right thing. 

As I read "I am your dog" I felt no guilt, no remorse, no feeling that I could have spent more time, no "what if?" Take this advice, people. Spend some extra time with your dogs today.


----------

